# Cobalt the stud muffin



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Soo beautiful!


----------



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

im pretty sure its illegal to have a horse that gorgeous =P

hes absolutely stunning=]


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow. Now that's a gorgeous horse!

He looks kinda like Cobalt from the Saddle club! LOL!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*cough*cough* where do you think I got the name from 


I am the most horrid person to come up with names. Except for Cobalt, all my friends and fellow riders are always the ones who have ended up naming my horses. I can never anything I like


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

I. Love. Him.

Not fairrr. Friesians are one of my most favorite breeds..

Me take? Thanks.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Is he full Friesian or a cross and do you show him?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know they are different breeds but he reminds me very much of my Vida in the face. I love him!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

he's gorgeous


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. He is one of the loves of my life. This young guy is a yearling so no showing for him yet but he will be taken on the young rider's circuit.
He is a registered Canadian Horse (not a friesian). Everyone always assumes thats what he is which is cute.

http://www.cherrycreekcanadians.ca/stallions.htm


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> .
> He is a registered Canadian Horse (not a friesian). Everyone always assumes thats what he is which is cute.
> 
> http://www.cherrycreekcanadians.ca/stallions.htm


That explains it. He didn't quite look like Friesians I have known so thought he was a cross.

Very nice and is more what I expect from a Canadian. Does he drive ?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I L-O-V-E him!!!!

He's perdy and amazing, and studly and I love his name! 

That's it, I'm going to canada!


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Hm. He wasn't quite as bulky as the 2 Friesians I personally know but I have seen Friesians that look like him. Cutey! I still love him.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Are you going to keep him a big manly stud?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah no this guy likes to think he's a stud. He was actually gelded at 8 months old. I've been very lucky with him tho. He has really developed a nice head and neck despite the fact he is a gelding


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He's GEORGOUS!!! I absolutely love him!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

aha! i love that nickname...stud muffin hehe :lol: 
it fits him well since hes so gorgeous!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Just love him! That has not changed..lol Always will be a sucker for the Canadians! He's turning out to be a great looking horse! Can't wait to see him mature!


----------

